# New Canfield Nimble 9 build completed and ready to wheel



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Post with build details in the Canfield forum if you care. I'm looking forward to ringing this out on the trails!


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

I care.....
Thats a horrible pic of a beautiful bike 
Back to your room and try again


----------



## BadgerOne (Jul 17, 2015)

Jake From State Farm said:


> I care.....
> Thats a horrible pic of a beautiful bike
> Back to your room and try again


Yeah, you got me there. Here's another from the trail, though it isn't great either. At least it's covered in dust and sweat as it should be. Ride report in the Canfield forum.


----------



## Jake From State Farm (Oct 1, 2021)

That a sharp bike!
ill following your build thread
enjoy


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice bike! 






Love my Nimble 9!


----------



## vikb (Sep 7, 2008)

Nice. I was keen on a Canfield Yelli Screamy, but decided to let the first batch hit the trails and ride reports flow in before I made a move. I've got to demo o check out 3 generations of N9's. I'll have to get one eventually! 🤓 

Enjoy the new bike. The colour looks great. 

_BTW - feel free to double post ride reports and such here. No harm in that!_


----------

